# On Guard



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just been reading on Facebook,and up until now the article has had 156 comments.Apparently some womans husband was stopped in La Cala this week and fined 500€ for being resident with a UK driving license.I don't know how true this is but it certainly brought a response so if anybody is driving on the coast be careful and stay safe.Also the speed camera on the Ojen road is being changed.Miserable day but at lesast it's not cold.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes I have read that thread too. I am still sure that a UK driving licence is acceptable until it expires - then you have to get the Spanish one if you're resident. SO long as the UK driving licence is the new version with the EU symbol on (when I say new I mean the photocard style that has been around for ages....)

I think the guardia were just pulling a fast one - this happens a LOT


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

soulboy said:


> Just been reading on Facebook,and up until now the article has had 156 comments.Apparently some womans husband was stopped in La Cala this week and fined 500€ for being resident with a UK driving license.I don't know how true this is but it certainly brought a response so if anybody is driving on the coast be careful and stay safe.Also the speed camera on the Ojen road is being changed.Miserable day but at lesast it's not cold.


UK license? Or UK plated car?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> yes I have read that thread too. I am still sure that a UK driving licence is acceptable until it expires - then you have to get the Spanish one if you're resident. SO long as the UK driving licence is the new version with the EU symbol on (when I say new I mean the photocard style that has been around for ages....)
> 
> I think the guardia were just pulling a fast one - this happens a LOT


It is only 100% legal if you are also holding a medical certificate. The EU requirement is that if you are using 'own country' licence then you have to comply with the host countries rules for there own nationals, & in the case of Spain that is a medical required every 10 years. 
In the event of a serious injury/death accident that ends up in court the medical cert is the 1st thing they 'll ask for If it is someone using a UK/German/Belgium licence as they have no requirement to be renewed.

You'll probably find that it's the lack of a certificate that is the problem.
P.S. He'll get a 50% discount if he's a resident & pays within 20 days.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

to clarify

When we move we will buy a car once settled
but

Do we need to change our licences read the FAQ but still stupidx


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

cambio said:


> to clarify
> 
> When we move we will buy a car once settled
> but
> ...


You only need to change your license when your UK one expires


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought it was all to do with the address on said driving licence. So if its a UK licence with your old address on it, then its illegal. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

annfoto said:


> You only need to change your license when your UK one expires


thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> I thought it was all to do with the address on said driving licence. So if its a UK licence with your old address on it, then its illegal.
> 
> Jo xxx


No, that's not true! The point being that you can't have anything other than a UK address on a UK licence.


I will try and find the relevant bit of legislation but you do NOT have to change licences when you get here.


There are a number of differing opinions about whether you should inform trafico and have your licence 'registered', whether to exchange it for a Spanish one or whether to do nothing - it all seems to be down to the area and how the Guardia feel on that particular day.


In my opinion, getting a Spanish licence is the best thing to do.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We went down the road of changing licences. Boss Lady now has a Spanish one. 

Having a minor defect in my left eye, I was told that I would be restricted to 80 KM speed limit, and would have to display a sticker on the car, I decided to keep my U.K. licence, it expires next year so a trip to the U.K. is on the cards.

Because I haven't driven here for over four years, and have no intention of driving here, I am well within the law.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> I thought it was all to do with the address on said driving licence. So if its a UK licence with your old address on it, then its illegal.
> 
> Jo xxx


Boss Lady's Spanish licence does not have an address printed thereon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Boss Lady's Spanish licence does not have an address printed thereon.


Maybe thats the point, UK licences do - and if you live in Spain,then they are registered to the wrong address - false information????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Maybe thats the point, UK licences do - and if you live in Spain,then they are registered to the wrong address - false information????
> 
> Jo xxx


the DVLA is fully aware of this & isn't bothered - in Spain the license don't have an address on it, so maybe that's why......:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the DVLA is fully aware of this & isn't bothered - in Spain the license don't have an address on it, so maybe that's why......:confused2:


In ther UK you can get "done" for having the wrong address on your drivers licence, when you move you get a few months grace, but you're expected to change it as its a form of id, I've even heard of insurance policies being voided if the address is wrong???


........... and dont forget the pink EU ones in the UK have to be renewed every 10 years and not doing so is an offence too - the damn things have an expiry date!!! I know, I've just had to do mine - for a small fee of course 


Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> In ther UK you can get "done" for having the wrong address on your drivers licence, when you move you get a few months grace, but you're expected to change it as its a form of id, I've even heard of insurance policies being voided if the address is wrong???
> 
> 
> ........... and dont forget the pink EU ones in the UK have to be renewed every 10 years and not doing so is an offence too - the damn things have an expiry date!!! I know, I've just had to do mine - for a small fee of course
> ...


Aah yes Jo ! They make great announcements of how much you'll be fined etc;etc. What they don't mention is

A ) there is no law that says that you have to comply . It is a DVLa rule 

B) No one has ever been prosecuted for the offence.

C) Regardless of whether the photo is out of date the licence is always valid & legal. ( In the UK.Out of the UK , like here in Spain, they think the date is the renewal of the licence, which it isn't. It is just done in that manor to make the public think it is the licence that will have no validity ! )

D) Once you have passed your test & have a full licence there is no requirement to actually carry it, renew it or anything else. Any offence is for not presenting it , etc. 

I know loads of people on car forums who have never renewed the photo & the majority of them are professional drivers.
Some make a point of regularly e-mailing the dvla to ask when they might be attending court . :rofl:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Aah yes Jo ! They make great announcements of how much you'll be fined etc;etc. What they don't mention is
> 
> A ) there is no law that says that you have to comply . It is a DVLa rule
> 
> ...


 huh, I wouldnt have bothered renewing mine if I'd known!!!! However, the address thing on them does need to be current, that I found out from previous experience!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Is a medical certificate required for everyone driving in Spain - or is it just required when you reach a certain age?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

brocher said:


> Is a medical certificate required for everyone driving in Spain - or is it just required when you reach a certain age?


You only need a certificate if you are a Spanish resident but using a home country licence.

If you have changed to a Spanish licence then that is sufficient on its own as you have to have a medical to renew it.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> You only need a certificate if you are a Spanish resident but using a home country licence.
> 
> If you have changed to a Spanish licence then that is sufficient on its own as you have to have a medical to renew it.



Eek, dd using UK license, with no medical certificate - and she is resident. Never, ever heard of this requirement before.


----------

